# Electric step problems



## KellyW (Sep 7, 2007)

Only had our brand new Hymer for a couple of months and the electrical step is beginning to stick.

It goes in OK but needs a helping hand when being extracted.

I've cleaned it and, heavens forbid, pressure washed it but alas it still seems to lack enough oomph to fully extract.

It's of the slide out type that extends horizontally but not vertically, on a Hymer C 682 CL. It's got a Hymer part number on the side but looks like many an Omnistor step that I've seen on other newer vans.

Any ideas?


----------



## 105109 (Jun 11, 2007)

*electric steps*

Seems to be a stupid thing to put on vans, ours gets covered in all the mud, grit of the day being on the passenger side - near the side of the road. As we live in the country, the sides of the roads are mainly grass verges, once big lorries make grooves at the edge of the road, water lies in them causing puddles.

Anyway, our dealer told us to give the step some lubrication at the sides to help it on its way, they sound dreadful moving in and out with the grit. If it wasn't all wired up and only 6 months old, we would consider removing it and just getting a manual step.

I am sure others will add their comments.

Jacobite


----------



## KellyW (Sep 7, 2007)

Our sentiments entirely to be honest!

Which bits would you lubricate, though?

All the moving parts are contained within the box into which the step contracts.

I suppose it'll have to be dismantled, then?


----------



## Diver (May 15, 2005)

I have to dismantle and clean mine (an Omnistore) quite regularly to get the grit out and stop it jamming (it needs doing now in fact). 

I only lubricate the side part where it slides against the box and use PTFE lubricant as oil/grease collects dirt and grit. The first time it failed (about 3 weeks from brand new) the dealer cleaned it and lubricated it with oil and it clogged up almost straight away.

Sometimes I can get away with just spraying into the sides of the box but usually I have to dismantle it.

I do try to use a mat on the ground outside but grit still gets onto the step.

Taking the box off the van involves undoing 4 (rusted on) screws and then removing the top plate. You should be able to clean most of the grit out now. 

Hope someone knows of a better solution.

Diver


----------



## dragstar (Jun 26, 2006)

I would suggest that you check your switch i had the same problem i even took the steps of and stripped them, there was no fault so i turned my attention to the switch i found that the wires leading to the switch where ok, i then removed the switch shorted out the wires and lo and behold it worked fine bought a new switch for a £10.00 and i have not had any problems since and that was three months ago,
the main problem with the previous fault sounds like what you have been experiencing.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi All

In a mucky place like a van step, any oily lubricant will gather dirt and grit like there's no tomorrow, and quickly becomes a self-defeating exercise. Even WD40 is not so good in these conditions.

The best I've come across is GT85 from a cycle shop. It's a non-greasy, virtually dry lubricant based on PTFE (_Polytetrafluoroethylene for the curious_ :roll: ) and is designed for the bike chain. It comes in a spray can, so very convenient, and although the solvent carrier makes it seem wet at first, if you go back an hour later the solvent has evaporated and all that's left is a very thin coating of virtually dry PTFE - (_its more common name is Teflon_)

The same stuff is sold under several different names, but if you get it from a bike shop and check for PTFE (_or Teflon_) on the label you will be OK.

Hope this helps


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

Our step has suddenly stopped working-cheyenne 840,two months old- it should retract on crank up or by operating the switch,manufactures advise checking fuse which,they say, is located behind the drivers seat.I will try this when I get the plaster off my leg.regards,seamus.


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

After just seven months from new, my electric fold down step was becoming just a touch loose which I managed to ignore for a couple of weeks until a just few days ago when it lurched to the right and down with a hint of twist...

Turns out that the whole mechanism is made from aluminium and had been bolted to an 'angle iron' type hangar which in turn was bolted to the floor of the van. There were no washers fitted to the bolts running through the ally frame which had seriously elongated the holes, the ally frame only had one bolt in an obviously critical area and it had never been tightened properly thus the step frame had finally distorted, the iron carrier or hangar was only tack welded together and two of the spot welds had parted company so all in all a pretty ropey affair... I have had the whole thing welded properly with extra support put in place where obviously necessary and the whole lot correctly tightened up.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I sprayed some silicone spray on the sliding edges and that seems to have done the trick.


----------



## KellyW (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks all for your replies.

I will try to spray on some of the GT85 stuff as I've got some kicking around that we bought for our bikes.

The problem is that the whole mechanism is inside and cannot be got at without dismantling.

Am I right in thinking that if it simply struggles to move out and then gives up, it is more likely to be some sort of fowling of the mechanism rather than an electrical fault?

It does at least try but then seems to lack the necessary power to drive through what grime may be on the mechanism.


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Sticky Steps*

I sprayed ours with Corrosion Block - stopped the squeaking no problem.
cheers


----------

